
Livestream of SpaceX's attempt to land on a barge - sxp
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ivdKRJzl6y0
======
sxp
There is also a second stream of just the telemetry without the hosted
conversation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkz_lclGXNg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkz_lclGXNg)

